# need to gain weight



## ironhardempress (May 11, 2016)

gosh darn it y'all..I need a little encouragement. I have trouble gaining weight. I gained about 7 lbs after my first Primo cycle (it was sort of a test run) and was looking muscular and good, and then I went and lost it all when I went on my wedding vacation (3 weeks, not eathing enough, not working out other than recreational activities). I've been diligently upping my calories and of course back in the gym and I have only gained a little less than 2 lbs!! HOw can I lose 7 lbs in 3 weeks without even trying, but then when I TRY to gain it comes on so slow!?!? i realize some of that was proly water weight, but still... Its been almost a month since we've been back! I've got my calories up to 2300 (I've been raising them incrementally by 100/week based on what i htought I was intaking on vacay). I don't want to gain a lot of fat but i know my caloric goal is around 2700. Should I just throw caution to the wind and up it all at once? I eat SUPER clean all the time and always have, so it's super tough. I do not eat bread or pasta and rarely do I eat white potatoes (I eat sweet potatoes on occasion). I could eat a lot of peanut butter etc. but that usually ends up blowing my fat macros. I supplement with protein shakes. Suggestions? Thanks in advance. BTW, I lift 6 days a week, no cardio. I'm 5'10" and (almost) 143. I did my Harris-Benedict and it shows I need around 2700 (that's how I came up with that figure).


----------



## ironhardempress (May 11, 2016)

i swore to myself I would not try another cycle again until I gained almost all the weight back and got my calories up.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

So where do you get most of your carbs from?


----------



## bigdog (May 11, 2016)

you need all the carbs you said you don't eat. potatoes, pasta etc.. meat and potatoes, a lot of them!


----------



## ironhardempress (May 11, 2016)

i eat rice and/or oatmeal every day. I eat a banana every day, and i eat veggies of course. I haven't eaten bread or pasta in years just because I consider them fairly empty from a nutritional standpoint. When I make my protein muffins and pancakes i use oat flour (I grind in a coffee grinder). I just want to put food in my body that is the best value nutritionally, not just because I am trying to stay healthy and make gains, Ive just always been like that---hate to waste money on food that is nutritionally bereft. As far as my macros go I generally hit my protein, overshoot my fat (not by much) but fall short of my carbs. My macros in grams  are as follows: 201C  64F  230P  for a total of 2300.   I eat a lot of eggs/egg whites, fish and chicken. I produce too much iron naturally so I only eat red meat once a week (per my doctors recommendation).


----------



## Lilo (May 11, 2016)

Complex carbs that are not potato: barley, lentils, beans, buckwheat.. And so on.

Sweet potatoes are hardly "empty"...though for carbs if I had to choose between getting regular potatoes and bread and pasta vs. not getting enough cals in, I'd go with the bread and pasta 

Or... Maybe you want to play with your macros a bit and see if you do well lowering carbs just a bit and raising fats.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 11, 2016)

Well, if you need 2700 cals but your only getting 2300....not exactly difficult to work out where the issue is 

Bump the cals up immediately (none of this slowly over weeks shit, your just delaying your progress even further).


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

You're getting plenty of nutrition from what you've listed. Depriving yourself from pasta and bread, regardless of how you feel about their nutritional content, is holding you back. To gain weight you need carbs and those are two huge contributors.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2016)

Pictures in a bathing suit would help us help you even more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2016)

Try the see food diet


----------



## Armenian (May 12, 2016)

Complex carbs are great for fiber content and keeping insulin levels stable........ which isn't exactly what you are looking for if you are trying to gain weight.  Hell even John Meadows would eat a Sweet Cherry Pie post workout everyday.... Promote insulin release responsibly or until your goals are reached.  

Foods that help: White Rice (doesnt fill you up and can eat a lot of it), White/Red Potatoes, Fruit Juice, Pasta, Noodles, Cereal...... 

Good Luck!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Complex carbs are great for fiber content and keeping insulin levels stable........ which isn't exactly what you are looking for if you are trying to gain weight.  Hell even John Meadows would eat a Sweet Cherry Pie post workout everyday.... Promote insulin release responsibly or until your goals are reached.
> 
> Foods that help: White Rice (doesnt fill you up and can eat a lot of it), White/Red Potatoes, Fruit Juice, Pasta, Noodles, Cereal......
> 
> Good Luck!



You need to go back and do more research on nutrition, specifically insulin.


----------



## Armenian (May 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You need to go back and do more research on nutrition, specifically insulin.



Really? Tell me how increased insulin levels in the body don't help you gain weight?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 12, 2016)

Gallon of milk a day will put pounds on anyone.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 12, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Really? Tell me how increased insulin levels in the body don't help you gain weight?



Because caloric changes influence hormonal changes - NOT the other way around 
Jacking up insulin through carb choices or whatever, without a change in calories, will not result in weight gain for the same reasons why lowering insulin through macro manipulation doesn't result in weight loss. 

As Doc said, you need to re-educate yourself and here is something I wrote a while ago to get you started: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20081-Calories-vs-Insulin-Calories-win


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Really? Tell me how increased insulin levels in the body don't help you gain weight?



John Meadows injects actual insulin. That's a huge difference.  Plus he will eat a surplus of calories.

Yes hormones play a role in weight gain but you can eat all the sugary shit you want, without a surplus of calories you gain nothing.

A guy did the twinkie diet a lost weight. Perfect example there that's easily understood.

Picture a scale. On the left is energy intake (food) and the right side is energy expenditure (vital functions and movement).  Are they equal or does one weigh more than the other?

Tip the scale to the left and you gain weight. Tip to the right and you lose weight.

That is nutrition 101 and is the only solution to any thread asking how to gain or lose weight.


----------



## Armenian (May 12, 2016)

calories are King, but I don't think if you are having a hard time increasing calories complex carbs are the way to go.  You need to eat to grow and stuffing your stomach with fiber isn't going to help.

I am assuming through her calculation of tdee she was already eating a surplus

Tapering calories higher and higher is obviously the first route to take


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

Armenian said:


> calories are King, but I don't think if you are having a hard time increasing calories complex carbs are the way to go.  You need to eat to grow and stuffing your stomach with fiber isn't going to help.
> 
> I am assuming through her calculation of tdee she was already eating a surplus
> 
> Tapering calories higher and higher is obviously the first route to take



Why wouldn't complex carbs be the way to go (or any type of carb for that matter)? Complex carbs have calories do they not?


----------



## Armenian (May 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Why wouldn't complex carbs be the way to go (or any type of carb for that matter)? Complex carbs have calories do they not?



Some people can't shove xxxx amount of calories down their throat guy, if that's the case why spend time on complex carbs that typically have a lower kcal/volume than something else?  

I Am not saying it's the healthiest route, I am saying it is a realistic route for a hard gainer or someone with lack of appetite, which is what I thought she was saying.  Rereading her post I was wrong


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Some people can't shove xxxx amount of calories down their throat guy, if that's the case why spend time on complex carbs that typically have a lower kcal/volume than something else?
> 
> I Am not saying it's the healthiest route, I am saying it is a realistic route for a hard gainer or someone with lack of appetite, which is what I thought she was saying.  Rereading her post I was wrong



Don't mistake me for being a clean eater freak. Ask some of the guys here, I eat whatever I want when I want. I don't care if it's loaded with sugar, fats, carbs, whatever. If I can fit it into my mouth and it's not ch**se I'll eat it (especially Iron1's pp). 

I'm just saying, any carbs will do and which carbs specifically OP should choose are the ones that she enjoys and don't cause her issues eating.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2016)

I like pancakes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like pancakes.



You'll never outeat me in pancakes. NEVER


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 13, 2016)

Fukking love pancakes. Been crushing those frozen eggo waffles almost everyday before I train. Take a minute to warm up and are pretty fukking good for being frozen.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Well, if you need 2700 cals but your only getting 2300....not exactly difficult to work out where the issue is
> 
> Bump the cals up immediately (none of this slowly over weeks shit, your just delaying your progress even further).



^This^

Sometimes, the answers are simple. We are looking for some complex way to reach a goal, when infact, it's quite simple.

Nutrition is indeed a complex matter, yes. But from where you are now, it's simple enough.

Keep eating healthy, eat what you want, how you want, just up your total intake.

Don't worry, the day you want to stop gaining weight , the day you'll want to cut while preserving muscle mass to the max, then it can become more complex.

Don't force yourself to eat "clean food" or "healthy food" if some of it makes you feel bad (gassy, bloat etc...). 

BTW, there is not enough data to prove that low GI carbs are in any way superior to high GI carbs. But, that's another subject altogether.
And healthy? Don't get me started. Take Brown Rice for example, That's healthy right? Well, I will give my kids candy or soda pops before I give the brown rice, that's for sure. Arsenic? No thank you, <-google it up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like pancakes.



I had 10 pancakes for bfast this morning. Could've eaten more but didn't have time to make another batch. Fukk you Pillar, the pancake crown is mine.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I had 10 pancakes for bfast this morning. Could've eaten more but didn't have time to make another batch. Fukk you Pillar, the pancake crown is mine.



Hahahahaha you know you can't claim winning anything around here with out a vid. I love you Doc but I just can't take your word for it. 

Make a vid of said pancake eating and show size and thickness of said pancakes before eating.


----------



## AlphaD (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You'll never outeat me in pancakes. NEVER



Or a large plate of fried greasy food


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Hahahahaha you know you can't claim winning anything around here with out a vid. I love you Doc but I just can't take your word for it.
> 
> Make a vid of said pancake eating and show size and thickness of said pancakes before eating.



Next time I make pancakes I will send you a video of me eating them....in the nood


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2016)

AlphaD said:


> Or a large plate of fried greasy food



Well seeing as Pillar eats like a pre-pubescent girl...... Lol


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Next time I make pancakes I will send you a video of me eating them....in the nood



Now you're trying to butter me up <------- see what I did there


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I had 10 pancakes for bfast this morning. Could've eaten more but didn't have time to make another batch. Fukk you Pillar, the pancake crown is mine.



You die. YOU DIE AND YOU GO TO HELL!!!!!

*eats egg whites and oatmeal while weeping openly*


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> You die. YOU DIE AND YOU GO TO HELL!!!!!
> 
> *eats egg whites and oatmeal while weeping openly*



You should come up for a bloody visit mate


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You should come up for a bloody visit mate



I have a feeling I'd be outclassed in meal prep. I've seen your food porn threads...you need your own bloody cooking show. I would watch.


----------



## ironhardempress (May 13, 2016)

i appreciate everyone's input! Up to 2500 cals now per advice of one poster. I will be up to 2700 by next week. BTW, speaking of pancakes i make protein pancakes with oatmeal flour and Quest protein and they are YUM


----------



## AlphaD (May 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I had 10 pancakes for bfast this morning. Could've eaten more but didn't have time to make another batch. Fukk you Pillar, the pancake crown is mine.



Alright Doc is ready to eat


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

Problem solved


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2016)

Clearly tool has been taking my advice.... and clearly it has been working.


----------



## Amber Jones (Jun 22, 2016)

Eating more fresh fruits and vegetables, cooking meals at home, and reducing your intake of sugar and refined carbohydrates, on the other hand, may help to improve mood and lower your risk for mental health problems. If you have already been diagnosed with a mental health problem, eating well can even help to manage your symptoms and regain control of your life.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 22, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Clearly tool has been taking my advice.... and clearly it has been working.


It's my new preworkout of choice


----------



## Rip (Jun 22, 2016)

What does a daily diet look like? 
What are your meals on a typical day? 
Frequency?
What do you eat for carbs? 



ironhardempress said:


> gosh darn it y'all..I need a little encouragement. I have trouble gaining weight. I gained about 7 lbs after my first Primo cycle (it was sort of a test run) and was looking muscular and good, and then I went and lost it all when I went on my wedding vacation (3 weeks, not eathing enough, not working out other than recreational activities). I've been diligently upping my calories and of course back in the gym and I have only gained a little less than 2 lbs!! HOw can I lose 7 lbs in 3 weeks without even trying, but then when I TRY to gain it comes on so slow!?!? i realize some of that was proly water weight, but still... Its been almost a month since we've been back! I've got my calories up to 2300 (I've been raising them incrementally by 100/week based on what i htought I was intaking on vacay). I don't want to gain a lot of fat but i know my caloric goal is around 2700. Should I just throw caution to the wind and up it all at once? I eat SUPER clean all the time and always have, so it's super tough. I do not eat bread or pasta and rarely do I eat white potatoes (I eat sweet potatoes on occasion). I could eat a lot of peanut butter etc. but that usually ends up blowing my fat macros. I supplement with protein shakes. Suggestions? Thanks in advance. BTW, I lift 6 days a week, no cardio. I'm 5'10" and (almost) 143. I did my Harris-Benedict and it shows I need around 2700 (that's how I came up with that figure).


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2016)

Five guys and whole milk. Two pizzas a week. Be fat.


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, I did it! I gained! and i gained muscle too! I am up to 153. Some of it is fat, but now I am adjusting my cals/macros to bring a little of that off. I proly gained a little too fast, but it was 85% clean eats so I am not stressed.


----------



## Rip (Jun 23, 2016)

Try Oatmeal, a banana or apple, 10-12 egg whites, some sweetener in a blender. Baking powder is optional (I don't use it). Then, make pancakes out of it. On my high carb days, I'll use 2 servings of oats (1 cup dry). 
Depending on the amount of oats, they can either be like pancakes or crepes. 
I like rolling up Greek yogurt in them. 




ironhardempress said:


> i appreciate everyone's input! Up to 2500 cals now per advice of one poster. I will be up to 2700 by next week. BTW, speaking of pancakes i make protein pancakes with oatmeal flour and Quest protein and they are YUM


----------



## Rip (Jun 27, 2016)

before workout, post workout, And at breakfast. 
Although, I still try to have some low carbs with my protein, in my other meals, throughout the day. 
I cycle throughout the week. 
I eat low carb (at least less than 100gms), high fat, high protein, during the week.
Then, starting Friday, I eat higher carbs and  protein, while decreasing my fats.
Don't add salt and watch out for it as an ingredient in prepared foods. 





tenaciousa said:


> Hows this going lady?
> 
> I've found that intra and post WO carbs work best for me to not get "fat"---thanks to POB for dropping that knowledge on me.  The rest of the time, carbs can fuk off as I shift water like crazy.  If you're having trouble I highly recommend giving him a shout.
> 
> What is your ultimate goal?  Sorry if I missed this.


----------

